# Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon Strecke...



## mangart (24. September 2021)

Kleine Frage zum Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon...

Welche Übersetzung sollte man denn mitbringen wenn man die 80k in ca 3.30 fahren möchte... 
reicht 32x 9/50?? Dropperseatpost notwendig?


----------



## LuttiX (24. September 2021)

mangart schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zum Rothaus Hegau Bike-Marathon...
> 
> Welche Übersetzung sollte man denn mitbringen wenn man die 80k in ca 3.30 fahren möchte...
> reicht 32x 9/50?? Dropperseatpost notwendig?


Ist wieder so ne Frage ;-) 

Dropper brauchst net! 32er finde ich sehr kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tischgrill (26. September 2021)

34er Blatt und Dropperpost daheim lassen, ist doch reine Bolzstrecke


----------



## mangart (28. September 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> 34er Blatt und Dropperpost daheim lassen, ist doch reine Bolzstrecke


puh bolzerstrecke...., schon teils recht ein auf und ab...
aber ja dropper kannst dort zuhaus lassen (war am we mitn bike in der region..)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi


Nachdem ich nach Alb Gold eig. meine Rennsaison beenden wollte, fahre ich zu 98% jetzt doch die 31-er mit. 

Wer von euch fährt dort auch mit ? 

PS: Weiß eine/r von euch, ob sich die 31-er seit dem Jahr 2010 (!) wesentlich verändert hat ?


Grüße 
schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich nach Alb Gold eig. meine Rennsaison beenden wollte, fahre ich zu 98% jetzt doch die 31-er mit.
> ...


Ich bin in Singen schon ca 5x gefahren und meine da nie große Änderungen gespürt zu haben. Wie es exakt 2010 war weiß ich nicht. War aber auch immer auf der 50er oder 80er unterwegs.

Bin auch am Start.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (6. Oktober 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich bin in Singen schon ca 5x gefahren und meine da nie große Änderungen gespürt zu haben.



Das klingt gut. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wie es exakt 2010 war weiß ich nicht.



Ok - also ich bin in 2007 und in 2010 mitgefahren, und in 2007 wars noch etwas anders, nicht nur vom Start/ Zielbereich her, auch sonst gabs gewisse Änderungen in 2010. 
Ideal wäre es, wenn die Strecke seit 2010 nichtmehr (wesentlich) verändert worden wäre. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> War aber auch immer auf der 50er oder 80er unterwegs.



Ah, ok.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start.



 Das ist gut. 

Somit das 1. Mal die 31er(?) bei dir  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## sven1 (7. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ideal wäre es, wenn die Strecke seit 2010 nichtmehr (wesentlich) verändert worden wäre.


2010 bin ich noch nicht mitgefahren, aber zwischen 2014 und 2019 hat sich die Strecke leicht verändert (2km länger geworden):
Strava Segment 2014
Strava Segment 2019


----------



## LuttiX (7. Oktober 2021)

Die Streckenführung Singen ist immer irgendwie gleich. Wie oben geschrieben, ist ne reine Bolzerstrecke. Irgendwo zum Ende der Runde gibts mal ein wenig Trail durch den Wald, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nix Wildes, zumindest wenn halbwegs trocken. Im Prinzip kannst mit Starrgabel, schnellen XC Reifen, RR Schuhen   an den Start gehen. 

Wer kältempfindlich ist, sollte sich auf jeden Fall entsprechend anziehen. Mitunter pfeift da schön kalter Wind, besonders jetzt im Oktober.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Oktober 2021)

LuttiX schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung Singen ist immer irgendwie gleich. Wie oben geschrieben, ist ne reine Bolzerstrecke. Irgendwo zum Ende der Runde gibts mal ein wenig Trail durch den Wald, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, nix Wildes, zumindest wenn halbwegs trocken. Im Prinzip kannst mit Starrgabel, schnellen XC Reifen, RR Schuhen   an den Start gehen.
> 
> Wer kältempfindlich ist, sollte sich auf jeden Fall entsprechend anziehen. Mitunter pfeift da schön kalter Wind, besonders jetzt im Oktober.


Albgoldtrophy und BiketheRock waren überraschend warm. Singen wird wohl nur knapp 2stellig sein.


----------



## Tischgrill (7. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch evtl. dabei. Kurzstrecke 31km wie 2017 und davor auch. Motto lautet fetzen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (7. Oktober 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich bin in Singen schon ca 5x gefahren und meine da nie große Änderungen gespürt zu haben.



Ok, das klingt gut.  



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wie es exakt 2010 war weiß ich nicht. War aber auch immer auf der 50er oder 80er unterwegs.



Bei der 80er bist du 1 Runde die Mittel-, und 1 Runde die Kurzstrecke gefahren, oder ?



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start.



 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Oktober 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja so ist's


----------



## LuttiX (8. Oktober 2021)

Oh ha, das könnte Sonntag früh sehr, sehr frisch werden... lediglich um die 4°C. Mittags ±12°C. Jedoch trocken.

Hoffe es windet nicht so stark wie aktuell.

Werde die langen Hosen mit einpacken ;-)


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Oktober 2021)

Hi Luttix



LuttiX schrieb:


> Oh ha, das könnte Sonntag früh sehr, sehr frisch werden... lediglich um die 4°C. Mittags ±12°C. Jedoch trocken.
> 
> Hoffe es windet nicht so stark wie aktuell.
> 
> Werde die langen Hosen mit einpacken ;-)




Ja, lange Hose ist wohl empfehlenswert.  

Angeblich soll es am Sonntag nurnoch schwachen Wind geben - hoffentlich stimmts. 
Hier kam der starke Wind heute erst gegen 13 Uhr auf - vorher wars fast windstill. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Oktober 2021)

Wer friert fährt nicht schnell genug😂


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. Oktober 2021)

Laktathunter schrieb:


> Wer friert fährt nicht schnell genug😂



Es nutzt einem wenig, wenn man innerlich wegen schnellem Fahren warm ist, aber von außen wegen dem kalten Fahrtwind friert.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Oktober 2021)

Hi


Nach aktuellem Stand soll es um 11 Uhr in Singen nur +9° haben. Aber immerhin viel Sonne. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tischgrill (10. Oktober 2021)

So, fertig für heute. P3 AK mit irgendwas um die 1:20h ist ok, nur der Start von ganz hinten nicht so, weil ich aus dem Startblock wieder raus musste und zurück ans Auto, weil ich meinen MNS vergessen habe.


----------



## LuttiX (11. Oktober 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> So, fertig für heute. P3 AK mit irgendwas um die 1:20h ist ok, nur der Start von ganz hinten nicht so, weil ich aus dem Startblock wieder raus musste und zurück ans Auto, weil ich meinen MNS vergessen habe.



Mega Leistung  Bin in meiner AK (sen3) P12 geworden (31km Ründle). Auch sehr happy. Am Schluss war dann aber auch Ende. Hatte schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Puls-max von 190 mehr  Dachte jetzt hauts gleich ne Dichtung raus  

Strecke ist schon irgendwie cool.


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Oktober 2021)

Zum Glück wurde es zum Start etwas wärmer...das eigentliche Warmfahren war eher ein Kaltfahren   Gratulation euch.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2021)

Hi LuttiX


Ich bin in meiner AK auch der 12. geworden. 
Zeittechnisch war ich runde 1,5 Min. langsamer als Du.

Habe Dich aber leider nicht gesehen, ebenso wenig den Laktathunter. Obwohl ich vor dem Start schon früh dort war und bei den Nachwuchsraces zugeschaut habe. 

Ja, bei mir wars teils auch sehr hart und hochpulsig.  Aber cool wars auf jeden Fall - sowohl von der Renncation, wie auch von der Strecke und Landschaft her gesehen.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



LuttiX schrieb:


> Mega Leistung  Bin in meiner AK (sen3) P12 geworden (31km Ründle). Auch sehr happy. Am Schluss war dann aber auch Ende. Hatte schon seit Ewigkeiten kein Puls-max von 190 mehr  Dachte jetzt hauts gleich ne Dichtung raus
> 
> Strecke ist schon irgendwie cool.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Oktober 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> So, fertig für heute. P3 AK mit irgendwas um die 1:20h ist ok, nur der Start von ganz hinten nicht so, weil ich aus dem Startblock wieder raus musste und zurück ans Auto, weil ich meinen MNS vergessen habe.



Hi Tischgrill


Tolle Zeit bist du gefahren !  
Das mit dem MNS ist nicht so schön, aber gut, dass das Rennen trotz Aufholjagd danach noch so gut gelaufen ist. 

@Laktathunter:
Stimmt, das Warmfahren war echt eher ein Kaltfahren. :eek.  bzw, die Muskeln wurden innerlich zwar warm, aber von außen, also vom Körper her wurde es einem eher kalt. 
Habe mich deshalb auch nur 8 Km, statt geplanter 12-15 Km "warm"gefahren. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Oktober 2021)

Das du/Ihr mich nie findet obwohl ich 30min vor dem Start ja im selben Block stehe wie ihr 
Vor dem Rennen ist es natürlich schwer weil ich mich da eigentlcih nur warmfahre und richte. Da läuft man sich dann eher zufällig über den weg beim Nummer holen usw.
Ich parke da eh immer abseits vom Eventgelände bei der Sporthalle. Da gibt´s nen Rundkurs zum einfahren und (vor Corona) auch immer Toiletten.

Gratulation nochmal an alle.

mein Bericht ist auch fertig.








						HegauBikeMarathon-letztes Rennen
					

Im Rahmen des Hegau Bike Marathon fand letztes Wochenende die deutsche Meisterschaft im Marathon statt. Während ich in der Vergangenheit immer auf der 49 bzw. 80 Kilometerstrecke unterwegs war, blieb ich meinem Herbstmotto der Kurdistanz treu und knechtete mich ein letztes Mal auf dem 31 Kilometer P



					www.becomeapro.one


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Oktober 2021)

Hi Laktathunter




Laktathunter schrieb:


> Das du/Ihr mich nie findet obwohl ich 30min vor dem Start ja im selben Block stehe wie ihr



Tja, bei Alb Gold und in Singen kann ich dir das erklären. 

Bei Alb Gold kam ich erst 90 Sec. vorm Start in den Startblock, und beim Hegaumarathon auch nur 6 Minuten vorher.  

Bei Hegaumarathon war ich zwar schon 2,5 Std.! vorm Start dort, habe mich aber wegen der kalten Temperaturen erst um einiges nach dem zuschauen bei den Nachwuchsraces recht spät warmgefahren, deshalb kam ich so spät in den Block. 

Bei Alb Gold lag es an versch. Faktoren, die ich nicht ändern konnte.

Und in Illmensee habe ich dich zwar beim Warmfahren gesehen, wollte aber nicht auf der Hauptstraße von der andeen Seite als Entgegen kommender herüber brüllen.  Zudem hätte ich aus 25 Km/h voll bremsen müssen. 

Wenn ich dich bei Alb Gold oder in Singen so gesehen hätte, hätt ichs aber schon gemacht. 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Vor dem Rennen ist es natürlich schwer weil ich mich da eigentlcih nur warmfahre und richte.



Ja, das wäre schon ein Zufall.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Da läuft man sich dann eher zufällig über den weg beim Nummer holen usw.



Ach das paßt nur mit einigem Glück gerade.



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Ich parke da eh immer abseits vom Eventgelände bei der Sporthalle. Da gibt´s nen Rundkurs zum einfahren und (vor Corona) auch immer Toiletten.



Ah, bei dem blauen Sportplatz ? Dort wo der Start in 2007 noch war ?



Laktathunter schrieb:


> Gratulation nochmal an alle.



Thx ! 



Laktathunter schrieb:


> mein Bericht ist auch fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wieder ein toller Bericht geworden.  

Fährst du am 30. Oktober(!) um 12:00 Uhr die 23 Km/ 500 Hm der Gonso Albstadt MTB Classic mit ?

Ich weiß es noch nicht, ist recht unsicher - leider werde ich die nächsten Wochen beruflich viele Überstunden machen müssen. (Körperliche Arbeit und meistens im Freien.)


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Laktathunter (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich muss 


Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Laktathunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich muss jetzt in die Offseason sonst geht die Vorbereitung auf 2022 schief. Da muss ich im Mai fit sein.


----------



## Tischgrill (13. Oktober 2021)

Ich gehe erst Offseason wenn es wettermässig und von der Dunkelheit absolut nimmer geht (dunkel ab 17 Uhr und/oder Schnee sowie Glatteis). Daher versuch ich noch mein Pensum möglichst lang beizubehalten bis der Winter Einzug gehalten hat, die radfahrmäßig ganz schlechte Zeit ist lang genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (13. Oktober 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ich gehe erst Offseason wenn es wettermässig und von der Dunkelheit absolut nimmer geht (dunkel ab 17 Uhr und/oder Schnee sowie Glatteis). Daher versuch ich noch mein Pensum möglichst lang beizubehalten bis der Winter Einzug gehalten hat, die radfahrmäßig ganz schlechte Zeit ist lang genug.


Ja das kann gut klappen. Bei mir startet die Vorbereitung schon wieder am 5. November. Das brauche ich aber sonst reichte es nicht bis Mai.


----------



## Tischgrill (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich als Hobby muss mich halt nach den hiesigen Vorgaben (Klima, Wetter, Zeitumstellung, Zeitpensum) richten und habe leider keinen Sponsor, der mir mehrere TL in Südafrika und Teneriffa bezahlt und das Radfahren auf gestelltem fabrikneuem Highend-Material dort Teil meiner Arbeit ist. Insofern spare ich mir Dinge wie Privat-TL, da schiessen sich genug Hobbys ab, die von 0 auf 100 trainieren weil daheim im Winter kaum Training möglich war, und dann plötzlich die ganze Woche Radfahren können und dann mit heftigem Übertraining den Rückflug antreten.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. Oktober 2021)

Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ich als Hobby muss mich halt nach den hiesigen Vorgaben (Klima, Wetter, Zeitumstellung, Zeitpensum) richten und habe leider keinen Sponsor, der mir mehrere TL in Südafrika und Teneriffa bezahlt und das Radfahren auf gestelltem fabrikneuem Highend-Material dort Teil meiner Arbeit ist. Insofern spare ich mir Dinge wie Privat-TL, da schiessen sich genug Hobbys ab, die von 0 auf 100 trainieren weil daheim im Winter kaum Training möglich war, und dann plötzlich die ganze Woche Radfahren können und dann mit heftigem Übertraining den Rückflug antreten.



Hi Tischgrill

Fährst du am 30.10. in Albstadt mit ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tischgrill (18. Oktober 2021)

Nein, genau da steht eine wichtige Geburtstagsfeier an, sonst wäre das schon eine Option gewesen. Ich bin ab April 2022 wieder am Start.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. Oktober 2021)

Hi



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Nein, genau da steht eine wichtige Geburtstagsfeier an, sonst wäre das schon eine Option gewesen.



Ok, das ist Pech, dass es sich überschneidet.



Tischgrill schrieb:


> Ich bin ab April 2022 wieder am Start.



Da fängt bei dir die Rennsaison deutlich früher an als bei mir,  denn ich habe erst ab Mitte Juni das 1. Race geplant. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------

